# Need help/ideas



## monica1020 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not a professional but no one answered me in the non-pro area, so I'm posting this question here.

I've taken a one time job catering the dessert portion of a buffet for 100 people (holiday party for my friend's job). I'm thinking of choc chip cookies, press cookies (something wintery, not xmas), cheesecake bites, brownies, a bar cookie cut up, and truffles. 
Do I need more of a variety and is 3-4 pieces per person enough?

I just found out and the party is next Thursday.

thanks in advance.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

That depends on several things: What is the rest of the menu? What are the demographics of the guests? What time of day?
pgr


----------



## monica1020 (Oct 26, 2007)

100 guests; all adults-grade school teachers with board members; menu consists of pre-made sandwiches, mixed green salad and ceasar, and an assortment of italian meats and cheeses; starts at 5 PM. Its being catered by a very well known gourmet italian cheese shop/deli in Phila.

THANKS!!!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

if it's all bite sized type of appetizer sized desserts, 3 to 4 pieces would be enough...it's about 1/4 pound per person or a little less.

1/4 pound pp sounds like a lot, but when you take those 3 to 4 bite sized pieces you'll see that it comes out to a lil less or just about 1/4 .

same as regular appetizers.


----------



## uncladchef (Nov 19, 2007)

In the past when I did buffets such as yours. I would normally have 3 dessert options set out on the buffet. Simple options such as bars, cookies, truffles, tend to go over well. However, people like to take more than 1 so I would recommend making a few extra, (I would always build that into the cost). 1 option was never enough, 2 options people would still be too picky to satisfy everyone, and with 3 options usually everyone was made happy. 

Hope this helped!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Cover all the bases flavor-wise. Chocolate, nutty, lemon, creamy fruity, etc. You get the idea. A good selection artfully presented will be perfect.

I agree that 1/4lb is a good amount. I take a 3x3inch square and cut it into quarters diagonally, square quarters, or in 3 lengthwise fingers and serve them in muffin cups on stands or platters in varying heights.

How nice that you've been asked to do this! Have fun with it.


----------



## monica1020 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for your replies. I've decided to do lemon bars as well. I was thinking that I needed fruity.

I'm the baker that everyone comes to for desserts. I'm really excited about this opportunity. I know I won't make much but am doing it because I love to bake.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, what a great thing to hear!!! PASSION for what you do! Good luck with your desserts!

I wonder , since it's going to be catered by an Italian Deli...if there is a way to adapt a tiramisu..lol

Maybe ladyfingers with a little coffee flavored pastry cream spread on top and a swirl of Marscapone/cream cheese icing combo type thing, a mocha bean and cocoa dusting?

Maybe toasting the lady finger so that it actually becomes..."FINGER FOOD":roll:and holds up?


----------



## monica1020 (Oct 26, 2007)

I was thinking something very similar; trying to do a dessert with Italian written all over it, but....I only have til next Thurs and don't want to waste too much more time recipe testing.

Risque, I LOVE your sig quote, it made me laugh.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

you could always do some merigue cookies, they are cheap and feasy to make.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

lol, there are quick and easy ways to "cheat" the pastry cream...( not that ANYONE here would do it..lol..you can pm me if you'd like...)


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I am one for fresh foods. Personally speaking I would dive in for fresh fruits, but I am not one for pastries. Have you thought about adding some fresh fruits for the health conscious?

The rest sounds good


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

An Italian-ish menu and no biscotti??? :roll:


----------



## monica1020 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. I really appreciate everyone who took the time to answer my questions and give me ideas.
I delivered the desserts and didn't stay for the party. My friend told me that it was a total success and everyone was happy. She said everything went over really well; one woman apparently very happily exclaimed "ohhhh, truffles!"  
I ended up making pretty much exactly what I said in my original post: choc chip cookies, press cookies (used a flower shape with sanding sugar decorations), peanut butter bon-bons, bittersweet choc truffles, fruity-nutty cookie bar thing, two kinds of brownies (one salty peanut and one original), lemon squares and mini cheesecakes. It was fun!


----------

